# 1978 Murray Wild Cat



## azcottonpicker (Apr 9, 2012)

Originally was a chopper style bike..Brother bought for me at our local K-Mart for $62.00..I rode it as a chopper for 1 year and then made it to a low rider type with added super deluxe springer 20" that i bought at a yard sale for $2.00 back in 1979..Picture was not that good using a cheap camera at the time...:


----------

